# What can i put with these fish in a 75?



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey so have these fish but upgrading to a 75 gal.

2 clown fish
mandarin dragonet
spotted dragonet
clown goby
Yellowtail damsel

My girl friend wants fish like
Flame angel
Coral Beauty


I am considering:
BoxFish
flasher wrasse

and maybe some type of tang and butterfly.

Any idea how these fish would all get along?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

All would get along just fine. But you can't put 2 pygmy Angels in a tank that small, one yes. Also, the Angel would more than likely pick at the corals if you ended up getting any, not going to say for sure, but its a good possibility. Also, what Tang? Your possibilities on those are very limited.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*coral beauty is a beast*

I have a coral beauty they are so easy to take care of it was my 2nd fish i bought. they will eat anything


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice! I just finished the stand last night, and my ro/di unit should be arriving tuesday! so then i will set up the 75! i cant wait.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*nice*

so did you decide what you are putting in your tank
also good luck on your tank


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well all the fish i already have, plus probably a flame angle. That's all i know for sure as of right now.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh also a Flasher wrasse!


----------

